# Drill press table hardware



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

As a bit of a piggyback to Jerry's thread, Rockler has a decent sale if you want to roll your own table like he did.

17-Piece Universal T-Track Kit - Rockler Woodworking Tools

Deluxe Hold Down Clamp - Rockler Woodworking Tools

Add some MDF, some threaded inserts (if you so choose) and perhaps some Formica, and you've got yourself a custom table for half to a quarter of what it would be to buy.

Deals end the 27th.


----------

